# Flexy Backpack Mount for GoPro?



## hikeswithdogs

Hey folks I'm looking for a backpack mount for a gopro

Looking for something EXACTLY like this(but shorter)
Gopro backpack mount #1

I'd like something like to mount to my backpack so it can be "bent" out of the way or to get a better view of the rider.


Is there something like this commercially available?


----------



## TexassSnow

The only thing I can think of is the GoPole, here is there website: GoPro Poles, Mounts, Grips & Accessories - GoPole

They don't have a bendy one though, but I'll probably get one of the expandable ones and try to fasten it inside my backpack to get an effect like in this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-oyjdZD-lY


----------



## hikeswithdogs

TexassSnow said:


> The only thing I can think of is the GoPole, here is there website: GoPro Poles, Mounts, Grips & Accessories - GoPole
> 
> They don't have a bendy one though, but I'll probably get one of the expandable ones and try to fasten it inside my backpack to get an effect like in this video. GoPro HD: Skiing Cliff Jump with Jamie Pierre - YouTube


Would just be great to get a bendy one that you could bend out of the way when you don't want it sticking out, may have to go Mcguyver style and make something myself. thanks


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Found it 15$

VIO Flex Mount for POV Cameras (12 inches) - Model #: ANL015 | SKU: 124 - PointofViewCameras.com

I'm going to get the tubular mount from gopro and just mount it to my avalanche shovel in my pack.


----------



## TexassSnow

Thats awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreatScott

Only issue with it being flexible is when you are bouncing around or hit something it will change where the camera is pointing.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

GreatScott said:


> Only issue with it being flexible is when you are bouncing around or hit something it will change where the camera is pointing.



I hope not supposedly not as it's super stiff, WAY stiffer\stronger than the mounts for GPS's on your windshield and with a GoPro(lightweight) there's should be much stress on the flexi rod. I'm more concerned about my shovel moving around in my pack and causing the pole to move but that should be manageable with some 5$ compression straps.

But yea if it hits something it's for sure going to move, will have to duck under branches instead of trying to bust through them.


----------



## mangozero

*GoPro backpack pole mount*

I have a different solution for a backpack mount, I only tested it with skis, but I will modify it a little bit to point to the side, so you can also use it for snowboarding.

At the end of the video you can also see how I made it.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYxIhY4MRQ0


----------



## ETM

Not to rain on your parade be careful with a fixed mount like that, it could honestly lead to injury. I can only speak for myself but I find a real need to be able to move the camera to dodge trees and stuff and if you fall in a bad way you can always just drop it.


----------



## budderbear

vuvantage said:


> VuVantage is bringing one to market in the winter of 2012. Price should be under $100.


Oh wtf, not another one today :dunno:


----------



## timmytard

I don't know of any, but this is one of my fav longboarding vids & his works wicked.

PODZIMNI PALBA V BRNE - YouTube

He has a couple other vids with more of them.


I was thinkin' of something like that, but incorporating a gimbal on the end.
Effectively making the user the counterweight, still unsure if it would work?
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...-diy-glidecam-steadicam-test-video-gopro.html

TT


----------



## hktrdr

budderbear said:


> Oh wtf, not another one today :dunno:


At least this one was not unsolicited spam, but instead in response to a user question. That is fair enough in my book.


----------



## budderbear

hktrdr said:


> At least this one was not unsolicited spam, but instead in response to a user question. That is fair enough in my book.


tru, but his only post ?


----------



## Whoracle

budderbear said:


> tru, but his only post ?


i dont know, if i had a question and a company came to a board i posted it on with an answer to my question, id be pretty happy. Social Network (yes a forum is one) Marketing is huge, and i know on car forums many companies pay someone as kind of a PR person to respond to forum questions about their products. Plus he didnt just make a random thread about him/ his company selling them, he responded to a specific thread.


----------



## ETM

Thats worthy of its own tread.


----------



## snowklinger

Budderbear's just mad cuz he's the biggest troll with a login to this site, he's pretty sensitive about ho's workin his side of the street.

Vuvu: good work coming in here and just straight up contributing.

edit: OK now I see you are spamming. You could probably sell your pole here, but not this way man. Calm the fuck down and become part of the community or you will be told many times in many creative ways what you can do with your alien-anal-probe-shaped-apparatus.


----------

